# Need help with Prometheus test results



## Saphira (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm pretty new to this so I hope I am posting in the right place.  Does anyone know where i can get help interpreting the Prometheus Serology 7 results for my son.  I spoke with the GI and  she said, it came back inconsistent with IBD, but the colonoscopy's have showed IBD so he does actually have it???

Here are his test results.  They faxed them to me.  Google isn't being too helpful  It's either to basic or way above me.  

ASCA IGA ELISA  <12.0
ASCA IgG ELISA    <12.0
Anti-OmpC IgA ELISA     <3.1
Anti-CBir1 ELISA      8.9  (or possibly an 89, the copy I have is terrible)

A\IBD specific pANCA
Auto Antibody ELISA      <12.1
IFA Perinuclear pattern   Detected
DNAse sensitivity      Detected


The only abnormal results are IFA and DNAse sensitivity.  Also at the time the blood was taken  he had been on Entocort 9mg for 2 months, Asacol twice a day, omeprazole, and levsin.  If these decrease teh immune response could they have lowered the results and caused a false negative??

Does anyone know what this means or who to ask?
Thanks
Trina


----------



## Rebecca85 (Apr 9, 2011)

The Prometheus test has a fairly high false negative rate- around 1 or 2 in 10 people with IBD will show negative on it. The 'gold standard' for diagnosing IBD is colonoscopy with biopsies- if they are positive then he has IBD, I'm afraid.


----------



## Mayflower537 (Apr 11, 2011)

I had questions about mine and just googled it to death until I drove myself crazy.  I had one assay out of range and it came back as "Consistent with IBD: Crohns," but from what I've read it's the overall pattern of the values compared to the results of confirmed UCers and Crohnies that give the results.

I agree with Rebecca, and I can't imagine any doctor ignoring scope and biopsy results over this blood test, which is sketchy at best.  It seems to be something that GIs ignore if the results aren't consistent with other testing.  Also from what I've read, it should NOT be used as a first line of diagnosing (more like a confirmation, or helping with differentiating b/t UC and Crohns Colitis), but I'm guessing it depends on your doctor.

Can you call the GI to see if they've given your son a definite diagnosis?  I guess that is your best bet.  He may even be able to go over the results with you, if he understands the test well.


----------

